# Mac OS X Server 10.5 Install



## nas19 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

I am trying to install Mac OS X server 10.5 on my Mac Mini, which is a 2Ghz intel core 2 duo with 2 Gb Ram and 250Gb HDD. Ive tried installing locally using the Server install DVD and remotely from my Macbook Pro using the server admin tools.  It appears to get to the same point and then does nothing, at first I thought I was being impatient but after an hour its still displaying   one moment please......  Your server is being configured. It will eventually flick back to the server configuration screen. Ive tried the standard, workgroup and advanced configuration, but it will not get past this point.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 25, 2008)

You might try posting your question in the Mac OS X Server section.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 25, 2008)

(Moved there)
What settings did you select for your server?


----------



## TheQL (Oct 8, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem, tried all 3 variants for the server, installing it for testing purposes on a PowerBook G4.

When you rerun the setup, some of the settings were remembered, as IP settings, etc., but you still keep going in circles, even if you power off the machine and restart it.

You can log in via ssh using root and the password you entered for the first user, though it doesn't help a lot. Any suggestions would be appreciated....

Edit:

Wanted to add some info. Using the Server Administrator from a remote Mac you can actually configure the server, although I am having problems connecting it to a remote LDAP Server and therefore cannot really try to use it. It says to open the Directory Utility which I don't want to run locally but on the server, can't do that. Although my Mac found the server and asked me if I wanted to configure any services, e.g. iCal, iChat, Time Machine, etc.


----------



## TheQL (Oct 8, 2008)

More updated information.

Just reinstalled from scratch again, this time chose english as main language and chose the medium sized server. Couldn't sufficiently apply Open Directory Import data so just skipped that in the end. The only services I activated where chat, calendar and Time Machine.

The screen I'm looking at for about an hour now is slightly different, I believe. Never saw these neat green dots or what the server was actually doing before, I actually was quite hopeful at first, but then it just stopped going on again... 

Edit: Maybe I should have seen that screen before, but most of the time I just tried the largest server option, where there are no assuring traffic light like bubbles whilst installing 

Tried the big server once more, no improvement... I'm pretty much fed up with that. I'll possibly try all the same on a Mac mini in a couple of days.

Attached a screenshot I photographed...


----------



## TheQL (Oct 21, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Oct 31, 2008)

TheQL said:


> No one?



The only time i experienced something like that when i was using an invalid (illegal) serial number.

You might try checking the tcp/ip settings as those are crucial for the system. Advisable is to have at least the ip-number for the server set static.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## TheQL (Nov 2, 2008)

Hm, thanks, but if there was something wrong with my serial, shouldn't the validation fail? I mean, if it did, I'd say what the f***, but this keeps me thinking OS X Server installation is faulty, which can't really be intended by Apple.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Nov 3, 2008)

No, it can be pass the validation test as i have experienced myself.


----------



## TheQL (Nov 3, 2008)

Well then, thanks for your insight. Any ideas on how to get a testinstallation of OSX Server running, which I'd really like to do prior to buying an XServe....


----------

